# Case 2096 the good bad ugly?



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I ran across this case 2096. Don't know much about this model. Would use for bailing and cutting.

Not sure about sensors or solenoids on this one.

Have been looking for MX120 or 135. Maybe a clean 2096 work be something to consider.

What's the scoop on this tractor?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Good tractor but hadn’t you already ruled out a 5250? The 2096 is going to come a lot cheaper and will do a lot of good hay work but you’re primarily sacrificing transmission smoothness by going back to a 94/96 series.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Good solid Cummins 5.9 turbo engine. Transmission is a 12F/4R, 3 speed power shift with reverse incorporated into the power shift. 4 unsynchronized range gears. I test drove a 2096 once, changing ranges about took an act of congress. Weird quirk of all these "Case" tractors is that the power shift must not be left in R during stationary PTO work. Overall the trans is solid from what I hear. Cab is decent. Tractor is considerable heavier than the comparable hp 5000 and MX Maxxums that succeeded it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I had a 2294 years ago really liked it . Worked great on Discbine but was okay on the small square baler. But preferred the JD 4020 on the baler with full power shift.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Still waiting on the right deal. Thought I would ask to see if it was worth looking at. I can't believe how much people are asking for these older tractor's. Really held good value. After they get 10 thousand hours on them.


----------

